# Temporary Hair Dye



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

My costume this year is Herbert West. I'd like to dye my red hair black for the part but I'm unsure. DH tried an 8-wash boxed hair dye years ago and it never washed out. On the other hand, the cheap-o spray color seems like it would come off on my costume even after it's dry.

Suggestions?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What is your natural hair color?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I used white cream make up on my beard one year. A bit messy but it came out ok.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

My hair is red, closer to strawberry-blond than burgundy. It's natural and hasn't been treated with anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

If you're very attached to your natural hair color, I'd caution you against adding any coloring agents to your hair, no matter what the label promises! I don't blame you for wanting to avoid the cheap spray-on stuff. It's a crusty dust-storm mess and convinces no one. Wigs are the best option.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Since your color is a lighter red it would be easier to darken. Have you tried a color mousse, *like Fanci-Full by Roux*? It should wash right out - but you could snip a sample of your hair, mousse it to see if you can get the color you want then wash it to see how well it rinses out. Unless you are up for a color change that will be with you a while I would not suggest permanent or even semi-permanent color. And Stari3oy2 has an excellent suggestion.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Why not skip the mess and wear a wig?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When I was a punker, (a million years ago) and there were no weird hair colors, we had to either use Jell-O (but that stained) or I used to use this: http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/store/products.php?product=Roux-Fanci%2dFull-Rinse for a temporary color...

but I didn't use it as the label said. I would put it in full strength, and dry my hair with it in. I'd then spray more of it in & do the same, repeating til I got it dark enough.I used to use blood red, which I don't think they make anymore. Your hair will *not* be all smooth & shiny, but will be rather stiff & coated. Also, I'm pretty sure any temp hair color WILL rub off on your clothing. I had super short hair when I used this, so it wasn't an issue. You would want to make some hairstyle that is up off your nape...

However, the wigs at this same site look nice and are very inexpensive. I personally can't wear them..they make me nuts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> However, the wigs at this same site look nice and are very inexpensive. I personally can't wear them..they make me nuts.


Soooooo, just how long have you been wearing a wig.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not allowed to wear a wig at work.... DH is telling me that it would be ok to keep my hair red. I won't be able to do the big glasses though (can't go without my regular pair) and I'm worried that too much artistic license may make me hard to recognize. I might try over-moussing while my hair is dry and see if I can get a dark color and still style it.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd use the spray stuff. I've tried it and things turned out OK. I did have to wash my hair 3 times to get it all out. Gray spray on red hair. I had to use 2 cans of the spray though.


----------

